# Injury prevention cycle



## calisaintsfan (Jan 21, 2014)

Have been cruising on Test C for almost a year now. Did a couple blasts of SD and a couple short runs of Tren A during the cruise. Inevitably I got stronger and began lifting heavier (of course right?) and just like clockwork, the joints and supporting muscles start to give until I can't even lift a 5lb db without excruciating pain in my forearms/elbows. Discovered that Test C alone was the culprit for the weak collagen. Found that Boldenone and Deca are great for rebuilding collagen so I chose Bold for its 340% collagen increase ability. Deca is slightly lower.

My plan is a 6 month repair cycle at 150g/wk Test C and 300mg/wk Bold.

This is week 3 and not a whole lot going on. Not expecting to "see" anything but should start feeling something around week 6-8.


----------



## calisaintsfan (Jan 23, 2014)

calisaintsfan said:


> Have been cruising on Test C for almost a year now. Did a couple blasts of SD and a couple short runs of Tren A during the cruise. Inevitably I got stronger and began lifting heavier (of course right?) and just like clockwork, the joints and supporting muscles start to give until I can't even lift a 5lb db without excruciating pain in my forearms/elbows. Discovered that Test C alone was the culprit for the weak collagen. Found that Boldenone and Deca are great for rebuilding collagen so I chose Bold for its 340% collagen increase ability. Deca is slightly lower.
> 
> My plan is a 6 month repair cycle at 150g/wk Test C and 300mg/wk Bold.
> 
> This is week 3 and not a whole lot going on. Not expecting to "see" anything but should start feeling something around week 6-8.



Ok, spoke too soon. Had a phenomenal workout last night. Blasted through the weights and recovered quickly between sets. I followed that with my usual 30 min elliptical session, but it was far from usual. Within the first 5 minutes I felt Alpha so I decided to do some HIIT. 30 second all out sprint then 1 minute cruise. Felt awesome! Elbow/forearm pain virtually gone! 

I'm guessing the Bold is responsible.


----------



## calisaintsfan (Feb 19, 2014)

calisaintsfan said:


> Have been cruising on Test C for almost a year now. Did a couple blasts of SD and a couple short runs of Tren A during the cruise. Inevitably I got stronger and began lifting heavier (of course right?) and just like clockwork, the joints and supporting muscles start to give until I can't even lift a 5lb db without excruciating pain in my forearms/elbows. Discovered that Test C alone was the culprit for the weak collagen. Found that Boldenone and Deca are great for rebuilding collagen so I chose Bold for its 340% collagen increase ability. Deca is slightly lower.
> 
> My plan is a 6 month repair cycle at 150g/wk Test C and 300mg/wk Bold.
> 
> This is week 3 and not a whole lot going on. Not expecting to "see" anything but should start feeling something around week 6-8.



Week 7 update : Sht is real. Everything is tight all over. Love, love, love EQ. Joints and support muscles are feeling much better. Right forearm is slightly sore (tennis elbow,severe) but nowhere near before. Vascularity is prominent and strength is up. All this on only 300mgs EQ/wk. Only issue is slighly increased BP. Managing that with celery seed extract. So far this appears to be a winning recipe.


----------



## calisaintsfan (Feb 21, 2014)

Went to donate blood today and got rejected by the Red Cross because I served in the military and was stationed in Europe between 1980 and 1996. Stupid sht! anyway, I did get my vitals checked, pulse 72 bpm, but BP a little high at 130/87. I'm normally 120/80 so I'm gonna say the Bold is responsible. Since I can't donate blood I'm gonna keep using celery seed extract to manage. Probably going to add hawthorn berries too.


----------

